# 32 inch 12lb Trout



## Wildbilltx

Don't know if this guy is a 2cooler or if this has been posted yet but I think everyone on 2cool deserves to see a fish like this. A friend sent me this a couple weeks ago and said this guy caught it in the surf somewhere in Galveston.


----------



## 32redman

All I can say is wow


----------



## deebo

background looks a lot like south texas


----------



## Redfishr

deebo said:


> background looks a lot like south texas


Great fish, but gal. surf..........I dont know about that......But its possible.
Just dont look like galston landscape.


----------



## Grande Venado

Looks like the Bird Island parking lot...


----------



## Gilbert

Grande Venado said:


> Looks like the Bird Island parking lot...


that's cause it is. :cop:


----------



## LouieB

Mike LaRue. LaRue's Guide Service.
Caught in Baffin.
Tried to release it but could not revive. She took the hooks very deep and was bleeding from the gills.

Great fish for a great person

Fish went 331/2" 12.4 pounds


----------



## Grande Venado

LouieB said:


> Mike LaRue. LaRue's Guide Service.
> Caught in Baffin.
> Tried to release it but could not revive. She took the hooks very deep and was bleeding from the gills.
> 
> Great fish for a great person
> 
> Fish went 331/2" 12.4 pounds


Yep, I had another Guide mention this fish to me a few weeks ago. Very nice...


----------



## rockpfisher

WOW now that is one heck of a trout!! All these big trout posts is making me stir crazy! I cant wait to go after one of those pigs! only two weekends away! but congrats to the guy that caught that trophy!


----------



## FishFinder

I read in Saturday's chronicle that a 34" trout was caught on a top water, photo, and released in E. Matty? Anyone seen this one?


----------



## SSSharker

I would mount that.


----------



## Jimmie Hammond

He caught in the surf at Surfside


----------



## Capt.B

Wildbilltx said:


> Don't know if this guy is a 2cooler or if this has been posted yet but I think everyone on 2cool deserves to see a fish like this. A friend sent me this a couple weeks ago and said this guy caught it in the surf somewhere in Galveston.


NICE!!


----------



## reeltimer

Whataspec!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Meh ... they were probably shoveling the by-catch over the side and that ole boy grabbed it to take a photo once they got back to the fleet launch ... if you could scroll down, he'd have white rubber boots on for sure.




















Kidding ... AWESOME ... !!!


----------



## cloudfishing

Lots of fish sticks!


----------



## REELING 65

SSSharker said:


> I would mount that.


I agree...definitely one for the wall. Congrats on that huge spec!


----------



## saltwatersensations

WOW!


----------



## jdusek

Very Nice, if would have caught that in about two months from now it would equal a free boat in the STAR.


----------



## NWPescador

*Mike LaRue*

Mike is a great guy and lots of fun to fish with. Definitely worth a look if you need a guide.


----------



## JJGold1

It's been 4 or 5 years but that doesn't look like LaRue.


----------



## scwine

That fish was caught in a drainage ditch near the Best Buy in Katy.




:mpd:




J/K, nice fish.


----------



## jdot7749

Baffin Bay about mid Feb. and it is Mike Larue and he is mounting it. We fished with him the first week in Mar. in Baffin about 2 wks or 3 after he caught it.


----------



## capt.sandbar

Holy Smokes!! That's a PIG!!!!!

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Charlie2

*Big Trout*

Mike looks just like he stepped off the boat at Swamp People. Did he catch it on an alligator hook in one of the Bayous?

Just joshing; Mike. I have seen very few that size and it's a trophy of a lifetime.

A tip of the hat! My congratulations. C2


----------



## Nwilkins

Great fish, somebody sent me that picture a fews days after the Houston fishing show


----------



## ben gardener

JJ Mike grows a beard when he is fishing in Baffin. I was standing 25 yards away from him when he caught the fish, it was just before we had a front come in and let me tell you it got ugly quick. We couldn't really enjoy the moment because it was hell getting back to Corpus. That is why the picture was taken at the hotel we were staying. He is having it made into a table mount by some taxidermist there locally in the Corpus area. 33 inches and 12.4 pounds.


----------



## outtotrout09

That is a Nice fish!! I would have not been able to stop smiling If that would have been me behind that fish!!! Congrats Mike


----------



## Teamgafftop2

Amazing fish!


----------



## GHSmacker

Good Lord


----------



## workn2huntnfish

Anybody wanna bet this was caught on live bait instead of arties. I say croaker.


----------



## NWPescador

*Live Bait*

Really? I will take that bet for Sure!!!


----------



## corykj

workn2huntnfish said:


> Anybody wanna bet this was caught on live bait instead of arties. I say croaker.


live bait maybe... but it's too early for croaker, no?


----------



## Thunderboltguy

Congrat's on the catch! Awesome!


----------



## tunchistheman

workn2huntnfish said:


> Anybody wanna bet this was caught on live bait instead of arties. I say croaker.


 so what are you trying to say?just because the man doesnt have on a columbia shirt and a pair of costas on his face you assume he fishes with live bait.i guess he doesnt fit how you view a trophy trout fisherman. what a jack ***.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

tunchistheman said:


> so what are you trying to say?just because the man doesnt have on a columbia shirt and a pair of costas on his face you assume he fishes with live bait.i guess he doesnt fit how you view a trophy trout fisherman. what a jack ***.


I dress head-to-toe in Columbia and Simms gear when I toss croaker or piggies! I have to look good with my Falcon Croaker/Piggie Soaker Special and Core reel... :cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## NewbieFisher

i know for a fact that he throws atries during his guide trips
but it dont matter if he threw croakers/shrimp/mullet/shad/piggy perch/arties or a fit...thats a dammm good fish


----------



## JJGold1

ben gardener said:


> JJ Mike grows a beard when he is fishing in Baffin. I was standing 25 yards away from him when he caught the fish, it was just before we had a front come in and let me tell you it got ugly quick. We couldn't really enjoy the moment because it was hell getting back to Corpus. That is why the picture was taken at the hotel we were staying. He is having it made into a table mount by some taxidermist there locally in the Corpus area. 33 inches and 12.4 pounds.


Gotcha. Now that I think of it perhaps it's been closer to 6 years since we've played poker. Looks like he's put on a few lbs as well.:spineyes:


----------



## flats1991

great catch


----------



## workn2huntnfish

tunchistheman said:


> so what are you trying to say?just because the man doesnt have on a columbia shirt and a pair of costas on his face you assume he fishes with live bait.i guess he doesnt fit how you view a trophy trout fisherman. what a jack ***.


Whoa, don't get your panties all bunched up into a tightwad. I am a live bait fisherman (I like to eat fish, not just jerk my rod like the arties do) and I bet this guy caught that trout on live bait, probably croaker.


----------



## Hevy Dee

*Wow - very nice*

awesome trout Mike, congrats !!!


----------



## NewbieFisher

workn2huntnfish said:


> Whoa, don't get your panties all bunched up into a tightwad. I am a live bait fisherman (I like to eat fish, not just jerk my rod like the arties do) and I bet this guy caught that trout on live bait, probably croaker.


you lose that bet.:work:


----------



## Brassnadz

Artificial Croaker, or Arti-Croak for short, live bait, .....................blah, blah, blah.

Thats a heck of a trout. whatever it was caught on doesnt really matter to me. Thats a once in a lifetime fish. Congrats Mike.


----------



## KINGDOG

*12lbs Speck*

I believe that was caught in Baffin. I was at Bluffs Landing about a month ago and they were talking about it. Whomever says this is a Galveston Bay fish has been sniffin too much Gulp.


----------



## shalor57

I have fished with Mike quite a few times, and he doesn't fish bait period...if you want to go on a bait trip if gives you the name of some other captains he knows. He is about the only person I fish with who still uses mono, but man he can cast it a mile. He is a great no BS guy, who I always enjoy going with.
Shalor


----------



## Hoytcastaway93

LouieB said:


> Mike LaRue. LaRue's Guide Service.
> Caught in Baffin.
> Tried to release it but could not revive. She took the hooks very deep and was bleeding from the gills.
> 
> Great fish for a great person
> 
> Fish went 331/2" 12.4 pounds


Trout over 30 inches are physically incapable of reproducing anymore. plus they eat smaller trout, so you might as well keep 'em.


----------



## railbird

Hoytcastaway93 said:


> Trout over 30 inches are physically incapable of reproducing anymore. plus they eat smaller trout, so you might as well keep 'em.


I'll call [email protected]#T on that. I have read a few articles that claim they can lay as many a 5 million eggs/year as a mature trout. I guess those fat egg filled trout must just absorb the eggs they are producing instead of laying them. lol


----------



## Blk Jck 224

As my wife gets older, her egg production is slowing...Jus Sayin. hwell:


----------



## Wadefishin

Chuck...Im with you 100%! Somtimes people shouldnt be such keyboard experts!!LMAO


----------



## Whoopin It Up!

*Large Trout caught near Galveston in Surf Water*



Wildbilltx said:


> Don't know if this guy is a 2cooler or if this has been posted yet but I think everyone on 2cool deserves to see a fish like this. A friend sent me this a couple weeks ago and said this guy caught it in the surf somewhere in Galveston.


This is most likely a true story - - - a large trout caught in the surf near Galveston!

On the July 4 weekend 5 years ago, I was with my wife and step-son and the three of us headed for San Luis Pass (far west end of Galveston Island). We stayed a few days at the San Luis RV Park (which is a Brazoria County Park - and nice too!) on the Brazoria County mainland. We got up early on the 4th and drove from the rv park to the beach (Follett's Island as it is called on the map). We loaded up a few surf rods and I purchased some dead shrimp and picked up a few, maybe a dozen "live mud minnows" from Earnies Bait Camp just off Blue Water Hwy. (I believe Earnies got destoyed by Ike) We were on the beach by 8 AM and fishing no later than 8:15 am... when bam, I hooked up with the 1st of several specks that morning on the live mud minnows. I caught 2 specks within 10 minutes that were 33" and 34" in length. They weighed 11.2 and 11.4 pounds. I caught some more, but smaller. I also had a good day with whiting using dead shrimp. When the trip was over, we jokingly stated that I should have signed up in the CCA Star tournament ... I wish I had, because the two trout I caught would have won that division for that area. Big trout like the one pictured does happen in the surf and near Galveston!


----------



## corykj

Hoytcastaway93 said:


> Trout over 30 inches are physically incapable of reproducing anymore. plus they eat smaller trout, so you might as well keep 'em.


you, sir, are a misinformed and/or uneducated douche if you think this is true. before you start spouting off 'facts,' you should do some research...


----------



## corykj

Whoopin It Up! said:


> This is most likely a true story - - - a large trout caught in the surf near Galveston!
> 
> On the July 4 weekend 5 years ago, I was with my wife and step-son and the three of us headed for San Luis Pass (far west end of Galveston Island). We stayed a few days at the San Luis RV Park (which is a Brazoria County Park - and nice too!) on the Brazoria County mainland. We got up early on the 4th and drove from the rv park to the beach (Follett's Island as it is called on the map). We loaded up a few surf rods and I purchased some dead shrimp and picked up a few, maybe a dozen "live mud minnows" from Earnies Bait Camp just off Blue Water Hwy. (I believe Earnies got destoyed by Ike) We were on the beach by 8 AM and fishing no later than 8:15 am... when bam, I hooked up with the 1st of several specks that morning on the live mud minnows. I caught 2 specks within 10 minutes that were 33" and 34" in length. They weighed 11.2 and 11.4 pounds. I caught some more, but smaller. I also had a good day with whiting using dead shrimp. When the trip was over, we jokingly stated that I should have signed up in the CCA Star tournament ... I wish I had, because the two trout I caught would have won that division for that area. Big trout like the one pictured does happen in the surf and near Galveston!


there are big trout in the surf all along the coast for sure, but this one did not come from it. it was caught by larue in baffin.


----------



## Whoopin It Up!

*slow down pardner!*



corykj said:


> there are big trout in the surf all along the coast for sure, but this one did not come from it. it was caught by larue in baffin.


I do not know or recognize any person by the last name of Larue. All I stated was large trout are caught in the surf near Galveston. If the fish in th pic was caught in Baffin Bay, so what! But they are caught in the surf, too. By anyone...


----------



## saltaholic

Sounds like an awesome trip, post some pics
2 trout over 11 pounds in the same morning is probably one of the best trips for anybody ever.


Whoopin It Up! said:


> This is most likely a true story - - - a large trout caught in the surf near Galveston!
> 
> On the July 4 weekend 5 years ago, I was with my wife and step-son and the three of us headed for San Luis Pass (far west end of Galveston Island). We stayed a few days at the San Luis RV Park (which is a Brazoria County Park - and nice too!) on the Brazoria County mainland. We got up early on the 4th and drove from the rv park to the beach (Follett's Island as it is called on the map). We loaded up a few surf rods and I purchased some dead shrimp and picked up a few, maybe a dozen "live mud minnows" from Earnies Bait Camp just off Blue Water Hwy. (I believe Earnies got destoyed by Ike) We were on the beach by 8 AM and fishing no later than 8:15 am... when bam, I hooked up with the 1st of several specks that morning on the live mud minnows. I caught 2 specks within 10 minutes that were 33" and 34" in length. They weighed 11.2 and 11.4 pounds. I caught some more, but smaller. I also had a good day with whiting using dead shrimp. When the trip was over, we jokingly stated that I should have signed up in the CCA Star tournament ... I wish I had, because the two trout I caught would have won that division for that area. Big trout like the one pictured does happen in the surf and near Galveston!


----------



## nuecesdave

It is true, big sows produce more eggs, but also in that same sentence many of those eggs aren't fertile cuz of the age. Got the facts from a professor of marine biology down in CC.....:fish:


----------



## fishcatchr

I am 100% certain that it was Larue in Baffin. I don't know what yall are arguing over.


----------



## BALZTOWAL

Close to a state record.


----------



## dbarham

omg!!


----------



## dstocker

larue is a great guide and a lot of fun to fish with. that fish was caught in baffin and he strictly throws artys. He guides out of galveston but does baffin trips feb.through april. great fish!


----------



## corykj

Whoopin It Up! said:


> I do not know or recognize any person by the last name of Larue. All I stated was large trout are caught in the surf near Galveston. If the fish in th pic was caught in Baffin Bay, so what! But they are caught in the surf, too. By anyone...


didn't mean any disrespect dude... i know there are big fish everywhere, the galveston surf included, which is what i was saying. but this particular fish came from baffin. no harm done man.


----------



## LONGSHOT

WOW!! What a trout


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher

Hoytcastaway93 said:


> Trout over 30 inches are physically incapable of reproducing anymore. plus they eat smaller trout, so you might as well keep 'em.


You sir are an idiot as well as whoever told you that.


----------



## Aggieangler

Nice fish! I really would love to see pics of the table mount when he gets it back. I have always been fascinated by table mounts. Does anyone know if he posts here?


----------



## JustAddWater2

This catch was discussed at the show for days. This in Mike
http://laruesguideservice.com/


----------



## capt. david

Holy **** Batman this thread is almost 3 years old!!


----------



## RogerTherk

Its that time of year again


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER

I didn't realize people were still smacking trout in the surf this time of year


----------



## iamatt

Whoopin It Up! said:


> ... I wish I had, because the two trout I caught would have won that division for that area. Big trout like the one pictured does happen in the surf and near Galveston!


:camera::question:


----------



## j wadd

picture doesn't do the fish justice.. if were able to make it to the boatshow the last few years you can see the mount in person


----------



## saltaholic

I'm still waiting on the pics of the 2 trout over 11 pounds caught on mud Minnows in the surf..........


----------



## Jean Scurtu

:texasflag

Congrats ,beautiful trout !!!


----------



## Brian Castille

Nice fish but I'm not impressed unless they are over 40" and 20 lbs.


----------

